# Nutzen von zwei Bildschirmen beim Zocken



## D4rkResistance (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,

ich besitze seit über einem Monat einen zweiten Monitor. Genauer gesagt besitze ich einen Asus VG248QE 144Hz, sowie einen Asus VS248 60Hz. Den 60er hab ich mir größenteils für den Office-Betrieb angeschafft. Nun möchte ich aber beide Monitore beim Zocken nutzen. Mir ist bekannt, das man zwangsläufig auf den Desktop fliegt, bzw. sich das Spiel minimiert, wenn man das Spiel im Vollbildmodus zockt und dabei auf dem zweiten Monitor etwas anklickt. Dies lässt sich soweit ich weiß ja auch nicht umgehen. Darum geht es mir aber in diesem Thread auch nicht.

Mich beschäftigt derzeit eine ganz andere Frage:

Wieso macht mein zweiter Monitor, was er will, sobald ich auf dem ersten Monitor ein Spiel im Vollbildmodus starte. Derzeit spiele ich Arma 3 und möchte gerne auf dem zweiten Monitor Teamspeak offen haben, um zu sehen, wer gerade gejoint ist oder redet. Es gibt aber anscheinend 3 mögliche Szenarien, die auftreten können, wenn man ein Spiel startet, bzw. mit Tab + Alt hin und her tabt.

*Situation 1 (empfehlenswert):* Arma 3 startet problemlos im Vollbildmodus, Teamspeak wird auf dem zweiten Monitor problemlos dargestellt und zeigt die nötigen Informationen (aufblinkendes Lämpchen beim Sprechen, etc.) .

*Situation 2:* Arma 3 startet im Vollbildmodus und Teamspeak wird auf dem zweiten Monitor dargestellt, zeigt jedoch keinerlei Informationen sondern nur ein Standbild davon, wie Teamspeak vor dem Spielstart ausgesehen hat. Das heißt keinerlei Lampen leuchten, wenn jemand spricht, etc. (Fenster im Hintergrund?)

*Situation 3:* Arma 3 startet im Vollbildmodus und der zweite Monitor bleibt einfach schwarz.

Um Situation 1 zu erreichen muss ich jedesmal wie bekloppt hin und her taben, bis beide Monitore das anzeigen, was ich erreichen möchte. Und ich habe keinen Schimmer voran das liegt oder was ich einzustellen habe, damit künftig beim Starten von Arma 3 nur noch Situation 1 in Kraft tritt.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir da helfen. Es nervt nämlich langsam!


----------



## timbo01 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze auch zwei Monitore, auf dem Zweiten läuft immer TS und Afterburner und Winamp.
Selten bleibt der zweite Monitor beim Spielstart schwarz - mehrmaliges ALT + TAB und der Bildschirm bleibt an.

Zu Situation 2 : Ist bei mir noch nie vorgekommen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (9. Mai 2014)

ArmA III = Fullscreen Fenstermodus und alle Probleme sind Geschichte


----------



## Stueppi (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub das passiert nur bei Nvidia, ich hab das selbe Problem mit meiner GTX 770, mit meiner HD7850 ist das nie passiert.



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> ArmA III = Fullscreen Fenstermodus und alle Probleme sind Geschichte



Vollbild-Fenster frisst aber ein paar FPS.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. Mai 2014)

Mit was hast du die Monitore denn angeschlossen ?
HDMI, DVI, DP ?

Ich habe meinen Hauptmonitor (BenQ XL2720T) an DVI und meinen zweiten Samsung 24350 per HMDI angeschlossen und ich spiele problemlos Arma 3 im Vollbild und habe auf dem zweiten HW Mnoitor, TS und mein Mail Programm parallel am laufen, funktioniert alles super.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Mai 2014)

Also das mit dem Vollbild Fenstermodus habe ich dann auch nach minutenlangem Googlen rausgefunden. Ist derzeit auch meine beliebteste Lösung. Das man dadurch weniger FPS hat, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Insgesamt sind 3 Ausgabegeräte an meinem PC angeschlossen. Aber meistens nur 2 aktiv. Die beiden Monitore hängen jeweils per DVI an der Graka. Der TV per HDMI. Die Verbindung zum TV ist aber i.d.R. deaktiviert. Die stelle ich nur her, wenn ich ne BluRay schauen möchte.


----------



## Xooley (16. Mai 2014)

Was ich persönlich schon gemerkt habe, ist dass wenn man zuerst alle Programme minimiert (sprich bei W7 mit der Maus unten rechts in die Ecke) ist das Verhalten anders.


----------

